# Here is a Recipe for OLD BAY SEASONING



## alx (Oct 7, 2009)

This is from Paul Kirks Championship Barbeque.It is reputed to be a copy of original recipe.I am still looking for my recipe journal,but this is close to what i have used.

I do add 3-4 of my dehydrated peppers instead of just cayene.

Makes about 1/2 cup


2 tablespoons powdered bay leaf
2 tablespoons celery salt
1 tablespoon dry mustard(i like colemans)
2 teaspoons finely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon ginger
1 teaspoon Hungarian Paprika
1teaspoon cayene pepper
3/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom

Blend well.Stores up to year in airtight container in cool,dark place...


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for post the recipe Alex...


----------



## zeeker (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the post as well ALX...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

i love old bay........


----------



## alx (Oct 7, 2009)

Me too ROB.This is basicaly it and it is easy to play with it a little....Add sugar more heat etc. etc...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 7, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## ocsnapper (Oct 7, 2009)

Old bay is good but I prefer JO seasoning not as salty as Old bay...


----------

